# Vanzolinii - 5 frogs, 2 weeks, 2 eggs



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and my son, Frogboy, got a group of 5 Vanzolinii, 2 weeks ago. We have 2 eggs already! Here's the scoop. Used to breed a lot of frogs but got out for 4 or 5 years. These are my first frogs since getting back in. Got them from a local guy. They had not bred for him. We tore down the Viv and redid it a little more like I like to do Vivs. Two weeks later, we've got eggs! Here are some shots of the eggs forming and the Viv.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

congrats dude... i'm jelous lol i want some vanzos baaaaaaad lol.  hopefully they go all the way for ya


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would love it if people could chime in with their setups. Tell us what is working for you and perhaps what isn't working...yet. So basically...*Hijack this thread!!*
Let me start it off with my setup. This is a 20 Gallon tank stood up on end. It has 4 misters from the last owner but that was just too much. We disconnected 2 of them. It has a false bottom and we have a slightly modified ABG mix for substrate. We add a lot of extra charcoal to the mix. The background is Great Stuff. I have added in some Ghost wood, (my favorite wood), to climb on. Planted the tank very heavily with ferns (because I love em!), mosses (for a plush shag carpeting--I don't know about yours, but my froggies have no slippers!), and, most important to me, lots of broad leafed plants but NO bromeliads. This forces the frogs to lay elsewhere so that I can pull the eggs. I started doing this with most of my thumbs about 8 years ago. If I pull ALL the eggs, they will keep breeding without taking time out to eggfeed. It's worked well for me. We also use film canisters in various places around the tank. We mist the tank several times throughout the morning and early afternoon. Tank is seeded with springtails and we will seed with isopods when I can find some (subtle hint). Feed heavily with flightless melono's dusted with Repashy ICP calcium alternating days with Repashy Supervit. Right now we have 5 Vanzos in there. I am fairly certain we have 2.3.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*What ratio are you breeding your Vanzos in?* Currently we are running the 2.3 but we are going to change that. I am building a Slope front tank to move some of them. I am planning on splitting them into a group of 1.1 and the other a group of 1.2. I have read posts from others touting the benefits of each setup. I have also read that they do very well as a larger group. Your views on this please?

Most of what I read says that they spend a lot of time down low, in the leaf litter. Apparently, my Vanzo's didn't read that! The spend 95% of their time climbing through the leaves and climbing the wood. Mine seem very bold. I can almost always spot 4 out of the 5. I wonder how much of that has to do with the fact that it is planted so heavily, they can afford to be bold as cover is only a hop away.

One more question I have is this. Do you think I should be splitting up the group now, while they are breeding? Or should I leave well enough alone and wait till they shut down for a while?

Here is a shot of one of my males. He has been hanging out in a film canister for days now. Yesterday and today one of the females keeps joining him. Spent a lot of time in there with him today. So he's either making his move...or just showing off his really cool fort!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Good, to hear. 
I bought a trio and they made their way to just a pair. I would split them down to two pair and sell the extra female. Next time you catch a pair in a can, pull that pair, they will start back up quickly. 
IMO only. Knowing what I know now!


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Phil Tan keeps his in a group of 5. He says they breed better that way. This is just hearsay though, I don't own any myself. Yet. My local dart friend is getting 5 from Phil on the 22nd. When those breed, then I'll have some.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys! I did just hear back from another well respected long time frogger that he does his 1.1. with lots of climbing room.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree they breed better in a group of 2.3


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I visited Phil Tan about a month or so ago, and was allowed to see his set-up. He has a rack system, and for this species one tank had a pair of Vanzolinii, and the one next to it had a group of five adult Vanzolinii. He told me the bigger group provided many more eggs than the pair. I saw his Vanzolinii froglets, they are amazing. He breeds healthy and big frogs.
_________________________________________________________________MMike in Helotes


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I keep vanzo's in a 2.1 group at this moment and they produce a lot of clutches. This week I found 2 clutches of 2 and 3 eggs each.
The viv contains a lot of broms but also film canisters in different angels (both horizontal and vertical with a little water in them) and most eggs are found in these canisters. We usually pull the eggs and raise them ourselves, but sometimes the vanzos do this on their own. The bromeliads are used as resting spots and for shelter.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your input, everybody. I think I'm leaning towards keeping the group together for a while and see how it goes.
Doug


----------

